# LB GAME! Help Cupid, win a prize!



## REO (Feb 13, 2017)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For February, For Valentines day shoot that special heart and you will win a prize!*


*Poor Cupid has been working over time! His job isn't yet finished and he has 100 more hearts he needs to shoot with Love arrows! Alas! His quiver is empty, he's out of arrows and he needs your help!
There are 100 hearts! ONE of those 100 hearts have a prize attached! Shoot the right one and you win a prize! Now, everyone grab a love arrow and help Cupid!*











*The generous sponsor for this months "GRAND PRIZE"winner is:*
*Lil Beginnings will send the winner a special Valentine gift!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2015! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
ONE number has been PRESELECTED before the game started. THAT NUMBER DOES NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected number stays the same until the game is over! That number is somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZE HAS BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected number has been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
The winner is to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected] 

The winner will be posted here: *madmax *

Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin!



*

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 13, 2017)

Good Morning, Glad to be the First entry

#10


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 13, 2017)

39


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## atotton (Feb 13, 2017)

4


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 13, 2017)

97


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 13, 2017)

44


----------



## amysue (Feb 13, 2017)

14 please


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2017)

41?


----------



## Renee (Feb 13, 2017)

78 for me


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2017)

28 for me please


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 14, 2017)

56?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 14, 2017)

81


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## atotton (Feb 14, 2017)

15


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 14, 2017)

3


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 14, 2017)

93 for me today please


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll pick # 1 today because as the song says "it's the loneliest number" and no one should be

alone on Valentine's Day. Even a number ☺


----------



## Renee (Feb 14, 2017)

51 for me


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## amysue (Feb 14, 2017)

32 please

32 please


----------



## horselover161 (Feb 15, 2017)

61 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 15, 2017)

55


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 15, 2017)

95?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 15, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> I'll pick # 1 today because as the song says "it's the loneliest number" and no one should be
> 
> alone on Valentine's Day. Even a number ☺












Me LIKEY this comment!!

My guess will be 2, even though "two can be as bad as one, but the loneliest number IS the number one, oooooooooo"

We so funny!!


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Can I try 20?

Thank U


----------



## atotton (Feb 15, 2017)

11


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 15, 2017)

12


----------



## amysue (Feb 15, 2017)

Lucky 13?


----------



## madmax (Feb 15, 2017)

72


----------



## Renee (Feb 15, 2017)

62 for me


----------



## atotton (Feb 16, 2017)

76


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 16, 2017)

77


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 16, 2017)

53


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 16, 2017)

36?


----------



## horselover161 (Feb 16, 2017)

9


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 16, 2017)

17

Thanks.


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## Renee (Feb 16, 2017)

47 for me


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 17, 2017)

21


----------



## amysue (Feb 17, 2017)

86?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 17, 2017)

91?


----------



## horselover161 (Feb 17, 2017)

7


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2017)

60 please if it has not been taken.


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2017)

Not yet!


----------



## madmax (Feb 17, 2017)

27


----------



## atotton (Feb 17, 2017)

24


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 17, 2017)

31


----------



## Renee (Feb 17, 2017)

19 for me


----------



## amysue (Feb 18, 2017)

29 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 18, 2017)

66


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 18, 2017)

71 please.


----------



## atotton (Feb 18, 2017)

33


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 18, 2017)

73


----------



## madmax (Feb 18, 2017)

42


----------



## REO (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! *madmax* you got it! It was 42! Email me your info for a prize! [email protected]


----------



## REO (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for playing! Our next game will be in April!


----------



## madmax (Feb 18, 2017)

Surprise...........for me!

Thanks Reo.!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 20, 2017)

Congratulations!!! and thank you for participating in our games!!


----------



## madmax (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks to Reo for organizing the forum games, and thanks to Debby for sponsoring the February game. Her prize package was a nice treat, with handmade goat milk soaps and a grooming apron, all that will be enjoyed for sure here on the farm! Thanks for the fun games and prizes provided by Reo and Debby.

Madmax


----------



## REO (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow! Awesome! Debby ROCKS! Enjoy your prize!


----------

